# Anyone heard of-



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Blucamp motorhomes? Hi everyone been offsite for a wee while due to childs illness getting back to normal now and back onsite.    Just back from Scottish outdoor show had a great time in and out all of the vans. Liked quite a few of them but some with scary prices. Hidden at the back just round from the farmers market were Blucamp with a 7 berth motorhome for £29,995 which we thought was uncommonly cheap.They were also advertising a 6 berth for £25,995 seemed a bit too good to be true! Anyone else see them and if so what are your thoughts on the whole set up.
By the way what are all these wee crowns that everyone has now?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Firstly, the crown denotes member 8O By the number of posts you must be a member 8O 

Never heard of the company
What motorhomes did you see?
It is hard to advise with so little information

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi carolgavin

You certainly have been away for a while haven't you? Great to see you posting once again.

I hope that all your problems are behind you now, welcome back to MHF.

The little crowns denote that the member is a subscriber to MHF, these days in order to partake of all the delights MHF has to offer you need to subscribe (only a tenner a year, less than the cost of three magazines). You'll see in the panel at the side of your post that you only have three posts remaining. This is because non-subscribers are now only allowed five posts before they need to subscribe and continue posting. You can still view most of the forum without subscribing though.

We'll cross our fingers now and hope that you'll be unable to resist the urge to subscribe and continue to bless us with your participation.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi carolgavin 
never heard of them but quick google found

http://www.blucamp.com/EN/Veicoli.asp

looks like italian company also rent them
wether there a rebadged vehicle i dont know


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*7 berth van*

Hi

I have not heard of blucamp, but I am thinking....maybe it is a manufacturers standard model, that the dealer has rebranded. For example, Compass and Elddis models are often tarted up by the dealers and given names such as Firestorm, Suntor etc

There are quite a few 7 berth vans for the £30,000 mark.

Two that spring to mind are the Autoroller on a Ford chassis and also a Dethleffs - I think the latter is exclusive to Lowdhams Leisure.

Anyway, does this look anything like.....?

http://www.malcolmsmotorhomes.co.uk/rollerteam/rollerteam.htm

I cannot find the link to the Manufacturers site, but Rollerteam is part of the Caravans International set up based at Grimsby. (CI, Trigano, Autotrail etc are brothers and sisters)

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*BluCamp motorhomes*

 
'morning all,
funnily enough sat with a BluCamp 2007 brochure right in front of me.
Picked it up at the Carrara motrohome show last month.
They are basically a Roller Team/CI model specially badged for the rental market but now also offered on sale.
The brochure contains 8 different models/layouts, mostly on the Ford 350 TDCI chassis, and 3 on Fiat. No sale prices, just specifications/layouts:

www.blucamp.com
www.blurent.com

ESA s.p.a.
Via XXVIII Aprile no.3
12100 Cuneo (Italia)
phone +39 0171 601702
fax +39 0171 66667

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Review of Rollerteam*

Hi

In one of the motorhome mags (Feb issue), there is a good review of the Rollerteam 7 berth model.

I can't remember which magazine it iwas - it was a free trial that ended up here! I gave it away yesterday and can't for the life of me remember what the mag was called.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Morning all and thanks for all responses SandJ not a member when i was last on memberships were mooted but hadn't been agreed on! Getting myself one of those wee crowns tout suite  We were in the 7 berth motorhome which we liked a lot it had bunks at the back and a sort of double dinette at the front plus overcab bed. Loads of storeage too. It was on the new fiat ducato chassis the new Fiat wheelbase, you can get it with a ford as well, but they were left hand drive which kinda put us off. Our main concern was with the dealer, set up seemed a bit strange. No stock, no forecourt, operates from an office. Basically places an order for you, doesn't do trade ins but will try and find a buyer for your van, offered finance through gemoney. We were given a price list and the prices were comparable with the Rollerteam which we also liked. 
Think though at the trade in price they were prepared to give us for our Champ we will look to renew van next year  Also liked the Eldiss 180 so much so that based my lottery numbers on those numbers and multiples therof :lol: So this morning checked them..............................................




Diddly Squat not even a tenner :roll:


----------



## charliesurf (Jan 14, 2007)

*www.blumax.co.uk*

Hi Carolgavin.

This is my first post, and although I do not yet own a motorhome. I have been planning/dreaming for what seems like years trying to find something that feels right and suits my budget.

I was at the show and had a good nosey in the vans you speak of. The 7 berth was a LHD ford if memory serves me. With a show price of £30k

I picked up a business card for the company who appear to be based in Glasgow.

www.blumax.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## 109082 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Anyone Heeard of Blucamp Motorhomes*

Dear Carolgavin,

I have yet to buy a motorhome but have rented a blucamp motorhome from a company in Worcestershire. As far as I have been told Blcamp Motorhomes are brought into the UK and are either put out to rent across the UK and Ireland or sold to customer who specifically ordered one. The company in Scotland rebrand the motorhomes to Blumax and apparently do not come with any warranty/guarantee.

I have recently brought a car via a website who has no showroom, stock and just offices and i amdit i was very dubious but that turned out well, they said that to offer the prices which are very low not having a showroom is essentail.

I'm sure if you wanted to see a specific model they will oblige.

www.blucamp.co.uk
Prestige Motorhomes Ltd.

Novi(ice)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Carol

I saw the Blucamp van at the NEC last year.

My opinion? You get what you pay for. It's got everything it should have, but it is built down to a (very good) price. 

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> I saw the Blucamp van at the NEC last year.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald, we saw these at SECC last Feb. We bought our 180 shortly after I posted this!!!


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

pretty sure that blucamp+kentucky camp are a division of rimor in italy, dressed down a bit primerally for the rental market....we've had 2 rimors and whilst not in the top bracket for luxuries, they're well built. they have a large part of the offroad bike/moto cross market sewn up, and these guys don't exactly 'baby' their vans! :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Carol
If you want any more info from http://www.malcolmsmotorhomes.co.uk/rollerteam/rollerteam.htm
let me know premises close too and I know him and purchased my Tribute from them.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys thanks for info, but this is an old thread from last year. We bought a Compass 180 in July 2007 so not looking for anything at present but thanks for thinking of me!!
Hmmmmmmmmmm maybe you are thinking of next van if Peugeot do not fix this one........................interesting!!!!


----------

